# Trek Powerfly FS 9



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Trek Powerfly FS 9 Plus first ride review - BikeRadar USA

Another entry into the E Bike market. Nice to see more and more manufacturers entering the fray. Hopefully it will drive the prices down as competition heats up.


----------



## Johnny_T (May 29, 2004)

"an adventure ready monster truck" 

Just what I want to share a trail with.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Extended ride on a Trek XM700+ Bosch-equipped, 28 mph PAS-only ecommuter today. Bike was impressive with a "monoshock" headtube contained unit that rpovided 35 mm of travel and took the sting off small bumps.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

How does one review a bike and not list the weight? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## dstepper (Feb 28, 2004)

IMO: The advertising for e-bikes is very bad and portrays a very negative message. Are they advertising to 12 year olds? 

Dean


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

leeboh said:


> How does one review a bike and not list the weight? Inquiring minds want to know.


44lbs, it's not on Treks site either. Guess weight isn't a selling point.

Back Issue | Trek Powerfly+ FS9 Review | E-MOUNTAINBIKE Magazine


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

45 (+ or - 5) pounds encompasses most of the ones that I've tried; 10 or so pound motor, 5 or so pound battery adds up. They'll get "carbonized" and maybe a hardtail could get down to 35 or so in the future.


----------



## JVG1967 (Feb 22, 2014)

Most E Bikes weigh in around 40 to 50 lbs from what I've seen. Lightest one I've read about weighed 35lbs and that was full carbon with an uber price tag.


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

Yes, the weight is always strangely left out of the specs 

In one review the guy said to the effect: the assist means you don't need to obsess over every gram. What?

Here is a fun promo of the Cube, another bike like the powerlly:





My Haibike allmtn plus is ten days from my door, they are telling me. Just arrived in the country 

Here's what it looks like:





It's just under 51 Lbs.

The thing is, they do not feel heavy when you ride them......normally 

Certainly for a fast DH rider they will feel very different.

The flick factor is 25lbs short, but these mid drives are super stable: weight is very low centered.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Anyone else think €4500 is a bit expensive for what you get?


----------



## FluorescentPinkPanda (May 4, 2015)

250 watts, have no fear



Johnny_T said:


> "an adventure ready monster truck"
> 
> Just what I want to share a trail with.


----------

